# Another cool use



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So you can convert these infrared heaters into paint strippers and save yourself $400. I got this at northern tool years ago. Maybe $40? 










I don't have the patience for that kind of work anymore, but it's the same principle and technology. Just a different wrapper and price


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Guess I'll stick to Festool threads. This one bombed. ;-)


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess it would be cool if you showed us how you converted it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I did that around 2004 give or take. It did work. I had a grounding issue, but as long as you did not bump metal flashing all was good. I worked a gfi plug into it which helped. It was on an older house, so grounding on the house could have been the problem.

I used aluminum for the frame, a hand held cement float made the handle and top.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

I forked over the cash.
Not a big fan of jury rigging electrical equipment.
Neither is OSHA.
Betcha yours worked just fine though!:thumbup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Shakey0818 said:


> I guess it would be cool if you showed us how you converted it.


 Basically you take off the outer face frame, bend the metal flashing in, and make a handle out of a C clamp or other. I had grounding issues too. I think it would be better to just use it as is, and not try to modify it. That way it already has a handle etc. and is UL certified.


----------

